# LR 2015.2.1 - Performance Problems



## hamacting (Oct 30, 2015)

Windows 10, 16GB, i7 processor

Up until LR 2015.2.1, performance has never been a problem in the Develop module of Lightroom.  But since the upgrade, it's become horrible to use.

When I grab a slider and start moving it, often (not always) it will be quite "sticky", not starting to show any updates on screen for a half second or so after moving it.

Sometimes when I release the slider, and move the mouse, the slider is still effectively "grabbed" and causes further changes to the picture - especially when cropping.

Things generally just feel sluggish and "lumpy" - not smooth as it used to be.

Has anyone else experienced this?

/alan


----------



## clee01l (Oct 31, 2015)

There are some things that you can do to ferret out the cause.
1. Turn off GPU Acceleration. It could be your video card or driver.  
If that does not help 
2. Look for a driver update 
or
3. Roll back to LRCC2015.1.1 and wait for LRCC2015.3


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 31, 2015)

You're not using a Wacom tablet are you?


----------



## hamacting (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you for the suggestions.  I've tried turning off GPU accel, didn't help.  No Wacom tablet either.  I might just roll back to a previous version


----------



## margaret.spaargaren (Nov 2, 2015)

Que articulo.


----------



## margaret.spaargaren (Nov 2, 2015)

I used a Wacom tablet before changing to Windows 10. 
This does not work any more. Anybody knows a solution.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 2, 2015)

Have you downloaded and installed the latest Wacom driver from the Wacom website Margaret?


----------



## margaret.spaargaren (Nov 2, 2015)

Yes I looked for a new driver now and everything is o.k. Thanks Victoria .


----------



## JP.Photo (Nov 2, 2015)

I also have poor performance on Lightroom 2015.2.1

i7-4770k
16GB of DDR3
Samsung 850 EVO 500GB
GeForce GTX 960 4GB using Nvidia Driver 10.18.13.5850

Seagate 4TB 
Seagate 3TB
Seagate 3TB
Seagate 3TB

Primary Monitor - BenQ - 32" 4K LCD
3 Samsung SA650 Monitors, 2 in Portrait and one in Landscape

Wacome Intuos PTH-651

I have tried a new catalog created only for the set of pictures I was working on and moving the pictures I was working on onto the Solid State Drive
I have tried a new catalog with only a single image in it with that image on the Solid State
I have tried GPU acceleration off. Some things improved, some things were worse. Over time, working on one image, it gets worse.
I have tried new GPU driver with clean install option selected

The develop module is laggy and get laggier and laggier the more I use it on a single photo.

The Wacom Tablet is new but I can't use it because of the lag.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 2, 2015)

JP.Photo said:


> I also have poor performance on Lightroom 2015.2.1


Welcome to the forum.  Have you tried rolling back tp 2015.1.1?
How do I roll back to Lightroom 2015.1.1 or Lightroom 6.1.1?


----------



## JP.Photo (Nov 4, 2015)

I will try that next. I just tried unhooking my CD-ROM drive and hooking up a 2nd Solid State Drive and setting the cache to 100GB. Some improvement but bogged down the more I did


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Nov 4, 2015)

A little list- 

Update drivers for graphics card
Update drivers for wacom tablets.
Dis-connect mobile phones from usb
Folder permissions must allow “read & write” on working folders
Turn off face recognition
Un-install all adobe programs then re-install-        in order-  photoshop, lightroom
Step back a version  (to 2015.1.1)

Preferences options-
Delete the preferences file (or reset when starting lightroom   shft+opt/alt )
Uncheck “use graphic processor”
Uncheck “show ‘add photos’ screen”
Turn off ‘automatically write to .xmp’
Increase cache size
Ensure sufficient space (20%?) On working drive.


----------



## raiky (Nov 6, 2015)

You should stop worrying about your computer and drivers. It's Lightroom that is bad in the last version CC 2015.2.1 / 6.2.1.  Lots of users report same problem.  You can wait or rollback to previous version. 

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/how-do-i-roll-back-to-lightroom-2015-1-1-or-lightroom-6-1-1/


Ray.


----------



## JP.Photo (Nov 11, 2015)

I have rolled back to 2015.1.1.

Performance problems are still there.

I have upped my RAM to 32GB. Performance problems are still there.

I'm about to try it after uninstalling my Wacom software.

If that doesn't work I'm going to try installing Windows 7 on a separate SSD and playing with that.


----------



## JP.Photo (Nov 11, 2015)

I just want to clarify what happens. Lightroom is stable but the more things I do in the develop module, the laggier it gets.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 11, 2015)

JP.Photo said:


> I just want to clarify what happens. Lightroom is stable but the more things I do in the develop module, the laggier it gets.


Make sure that the GPU is not being used in Develop and see if that does not make a difference. Even if the GPU is on the accepted list, it does not meant that it works well with LR6.  Make sure that your graphics driver is the latest before checking the box in Preferences. 

If you would, navigate to LR menu {Help}{System Info} and copy and paste the contents of the information screen back into a reply here.  We may be able to advise further.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 11, 2015)

What kind of work are you doing in the Develop module?  As is it the same photo that's getting slower and slower or various photos?


----------



## tspear (Nov 12, 2015)

Using _Task Manager _you can sometimes getting an idea of where the performance bottle neck is.

Tim


----------

